

Coupon code 'GOBBLE' - $1 .com domains with GoDaddy - coderdude

I think everyone here can benefit from this. It basically works out to 9 domains for the price of 1. This works for the first 15,000 customers.
======
maguay
MediaTemple.com has $5 domains right now that will be $5 for renewal as well
... not as cheap up front but cheaper over time. Just signup on the bottom of
their page, or check out their blog post:
[http://weblog.mediatemple.net/2010/11/10/mt-domain-
partner-p...](http://weblog.mediatemple.net/2010/11/10/mt-domain-partner-
program-5-domain-registrations/). New accounts only, though.

~~~
mt_Sara
Thanks for spreading the word! To be clear, new and existing customers can
take advantage of the pricing. It is $5 for new domain registrations.

~~~
maguay
Ah, nice to hear! So is it possible to get more than one domain at this price?
And are renewals going to stay at $5/year for sure? Thanks MT for the special!

~~~
mt_Sara
It is for the first domain registered- each domain after is $15. This $5 first
domain price is good through the rest of the year.

------
kevruger
Great coupon! Just used it and got a good one tonight. BTW - it does not work
for renewals. Renewed 2 .com's in the same cart purchase and did not get the
promo.

------
DannyCooper
Doesn't seem to work for me, have the first 15,000 already been taken?

------
seanmccann
Just used this coupon. I believe it only works once per customer.

------
dtracy4
Does this work for renewals?

~~~
coderdude
I don't know, but I doubt it. I've noticed a lot of their coupons don't work
for renewing domains.

------
desigooner
i used the following to renew for 7.48$ or something ..

OK412

